# Cult Classics: Yay or Nay?



## wrathofautumn (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone into cult classics like Donnie Darko and stuff. I personally loved that movie, even though those kind of flicks never make sense at first.

I'm talking about the films that have poor critic reviews because of its indirect plots and whatnots. Soylent Green was another one, and I hear that All Dogs go to Heaven was another. :3

So can any of you furs name a few good ones? And what are your thoughts on the theme that is cult classics? 

And just remember...the living receiver shall save us all from the tangent universe! O:


----------



## Atariwolf (Aug 31, 2007)

Cult Classics rock out loud.  Tron will live in my heart forever and ever...and ever


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 8, 2007)

labyrinth...

bowie....

*foams at the mouth*


----------



## brokenfox (Sep 8, 2007)

The Evil Dead seiries is my favorit movies, I love those movies more then I should. I love good movies rather they made it big or not, but cult movies that have a history are that much more interesting.


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 8, 2007)

bruce campbell is the shit.


----------



## Holley (Sep 8, 2007)

wrathofautumn said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the films that have poor critic reviews because of its indirect plots and whatnots.


Tank Girl - excellent film that got slated when new.  And its got furries in it


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 8, 2007)

Holley said:
			
		

> wrathofautumn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P-P-P-POW!


----------



## brokenfox (Sep 8, 2007)

leonmorado said:
			
		

> bruce campbell is the shit.



Yes. Yes he is.


----------



## Option7 (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought Donnie Darko was retarded.
Most cult classics are to be honest. Like The Warriors. That was awful.
All Dogs Go To Heaven rocks however, I've loved that movie since I was a kid.


----------



## Esplender (Sep 8, 2007)

*THE TOXIC AVENGER*


----------



## Satoshi (Sep 8, 2007)

I love me some classics :] Donnie Darko was really good x3 Crazy, but good.

Sato had no idea that All Dogs go to Heaven was one :O That was like one of my all time favorites as a kid <3


----------



## Tarrock (Sep 9, 2007)

Freddy got fingered, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## brokenfox (Sep 9, 2007)

One of the best overlooked movies was "Blood Simple". It's by the same people who did "Fargo" and is the same sort of movie, but in my opinion a much more elaborate and entertaining movie then Fargo. Don't get me wrong, Fargo was good, but Blood Simple was that much better, so if you liked Fargo check out this movie.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Sep 9, 2007)

Tarrock said:
			
		

> Freddy got fingered, one of my all time favorites.



hehe, yeah.

"Daddy, would you like some sausage?"


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I think Citzien Kane is a cult classic, along with movies like "M. Eines Stadt sucht einen MÃ¶rder"; "Taxi Driver" etc.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 10, 2007)

Mmm.

'Cult Classic' ?

Only thing that I can consider for that would be Akira, FLCL, Citizen Kane, and Serenity.


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 10, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I thought Donnie Darko was retarded.
> Most cult classics are to be honest. Like The Warriors. That was awful.
> All Dogs Go To Heaven rocks however, I've loved that movie since I was a kid.


well if everybody liked them, they'd just be classics.

btw: metropolis anyone?


----------



## themocaw (Sep 10, 2007)

Six String Samurai

Dark Star

Vampire Zombies from Da Hood.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 10, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I thought Donnie Darko was retarded.
> Most cult classics are to be honest. Like The Warriors. That was awful.
> All Dogs Go To Heaven rocks however, I've loved that movie since I was a kid.



The Warriors kicked ass.  I don't know what movie you're thinking of.  That's one of the ultimate "dude" flicks ever.  Other than that, there's always the Big Lebowski and of course my all time favorite, Reefer Madness.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 11, 2007)

Freaks was good, and also A clockwork orange kicks ass, Kubrick is my favorite director save Hitchcock.
I saw Rocky horror picture show because someone reckomended it to me knowing I like cult films, since its ment to the best. I didn't really find it that great. :/ Too many trannies and not enough mood.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 12, 2007)

leonmorado said:
			
		

> btw: metropolis anyone?



Original silent German film or somewhat-mad anime with Ray Charles on the soundtrack remake?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## leonmorado (Sep 12, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> A clockwork orange kicks ass,


fuck yeah.



			
				diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Original silent German film or somewhat-mad anime with Ray Charles on the soundtrack remake?


i meant the anime. 

lol. jigulate.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanna watch Soylent Green somtime.

X3 "THEY'RE PEOPLE!!!!!"


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think any movie I like is popular . . . not because I'm elitist (well, maybe a leetle bit), I just seem to have weird taste in movies. For example, things I liked that got critically spanked include Willow, Hannibal Rising, and Willard

Seconding Evil Dead 2, adding:

Just about anything with Crispin Glover, or made by him (What Is It?), such as Rubin & Ed, Bartleby (the more recent version), Drop Dead Sexy, High School USA
The Forbidden Zone (Danny Elfman as a rather sexy SATAN)
Re-Animator
El Topo (or anything by Jodorowsky)
Highway to Hell (has nothing to do with the song, btw)
anything by Jan Svankmajer (master of stop motion animation)
Troll
The Lost Boys
Trapped by the Mormons


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 14, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> The Forbidden Zone (Danny Elfman as a rather sexy SATAN)
> Re-Animator



Never thought I'd see the words Danny Elfman and sexy in close proximity to one another.
I've been hearing a lot about Re-Animator lately. Is it really close to Evil Dead 2's greatness, as some of my friends have suggested?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 14, 2007)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Never thought I'd see the words Danny Elfman and sexy in close proximity to one another.



Danny Elfman is sex on two legs. Ever seen him on stage? Check out his moves on the Farewell Concert dvd and then imagine that in bed. Yum! Besides, I have a liking for redheads, myself. :twisted:



			
				diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> I've been hearing a lot about Re-Animator lately. Is it really close to Evil Dead 2's greatness, as some of my friends have suggested?



I agree with your friends. Re-A jumps right into the cheerfully insane gore in the first scene, in which a screaming, newly created zombie's eyeballs explode, and it just gets better from there. It's a little more internally logical than ED2, and therefore a bit slower, but then, so are most movies. Highly recommended.


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm always weary when somebody labels something a "cult classic".  I haven't seen Donnie Darko, but I have seen Soylent Green.  That was a very odd film.


----------



## boywonder (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to say that I don't really get the "cult classic" label; if a movie's good, it's good. "Cult classic" seems to imply that it's liked despite its quality, but that's sort of negative. Not to mention that there's always going to be some people who go crazy over a movie, regardless of content, and there's always going to be movies that slip under the radar because taste varies from person to person.
For example, I love most of the movies mentioned in this thread, but I don't idolize them the way cultists do. (And I don't see how A Clockwork Orange is a cult classic--it's just a really amazing film. I thought cultists tend to emulate their film to some extent...and that could be terrible with ACO.)
/thinking too much


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, I think "despite it's quality" is part of the definition, and there's also an element of the movie being fairly obscure - for example, most horror fans know movies like Re-Animator, Evil Dead 2, Scanners or Blue Sunshine, but it's not as well-known in the general population. I wouldn't call A Clockwork Orange a cult classic since it's pretty well known - the only exception would probably Rocky Horror, although I disagree that all cult classics are emulated by their fans.


----------



## sateva9822 (Sep 17, 2007)

[size=x-large]*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*[/size]


----------



## Option7 (Sep 17, 2007)

Term_the_Schmuck said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was next to no fighting! It was just them legging it.
I admit there were a couple of ok bits, but mostly I thought it was lame.

I am yet to see Reefer Madness, but it looks funny as hell.

Has anyone seen Drunken Master? One of the really early Jackie Chan films. That was immensley cheesy, but it had some awesome kung-fu. 

@sateva: Fear and Loathing is the pwn. Although it drags a bit...


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 18, 2007)

boywonder said:
			
		

> I have to say that I don't really get the "cult classic" label; if a movie's good, it's good. "Cult classic" seems to imply that it's liked despite its quality, but that's sort of negative. Not to mention that there's always going to be some people who go crazy over a movie, regardless of content, and there's always going to be movies that slip under the radar because taste varies from person to person.
> For example, I love most of the movies mentioned in this thread, but I don't idolize them the way cultists do. (And I don't see how A Clockwork Orange is a cult classic--it's just a really amazing film. I thought cultists tend to emulate their film to some extent...and that could be terrible with ACO.)
> /thinking too much



"cult classic" implies low prodiction valie, not poor quality. but all it really means is A) that it has a dedicated following despite being less than successful on it's release, or B) that the majority of people either love it or just hate it/don't get it.


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 18, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Drunken Master?


win


----------



## Jelly (Sep 18, 2007)

leonmorado said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"My best jug of goat piss." "My second best jug of goat piss."

Yeah, that movie is amazing.



Why do I not see Dead Alive in this list? |:{

(PS: Can Maximum Overdrive count? COOOME ON. What about Big Trouble in Little China?)


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Fuck yes, El Topo, fucking magnificant, as in Santa Sangre. I have yet to see Holy Mountin, but we have it and I just have to get around to watching it.
I loved Donnie Darko, not the directors cut, it explained too much.
Any Akira Kurosawa movie is bloody brilliant, same goes for Werner Herzog.


----------



## WHPellic (Nov 8, 2007)

Harold and Maude

Mommy Dearest

Hairspray (the 1988 film)

The Bad Seed

Head


----------



## quark (Nov 10, 2007)

Harold and Maude
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
George Romero's 'Living Dead' series (can't watch them though, too scary)
Welcome to the Dollhouse
Happiness
Rocky Horror Picture Show

I know that there are a lot more to add to the list, but I can't think of any more off the top of my head. But out of that list, I'd have to say that Hedwig, and Happiness are my favourites.  Happiness really is a disturbing movie though, but then again, a lot of cult films are.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 10, 2007)

For some reason, I've found myself liking "Return to Oz" a little more these days. It was weird, but an interesting movie in it's own right. Tik-tok was awesome.


----------



## Tomo (Jan 1, 2008)

Fight Club FTW! =D


----------



## imnohbody (Jan 1, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> (PS: Can Maximum Overdrive count? COOOME ON. What about Big Trouble in Little China?)



I don't know if they technically count as "cult classic", but for entertaining cheese value they're ++win in my book. 

And, on that note...

"The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension" definitely qualifies as "cult", and is a great way to spend a few hours, too.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 1, 2008)

Not gonna lie, I spend a lot of time watching cult classics if I watch a movie. No Country for Old Men will someday be one of them.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 1, 2008)

It really depends on the movie. On one hand, I didn't really "get" Rocky Horror or Fear and Loathing (the whole thing seemed to just be two guys in the desert doing drugs; then again I'm pretty sure I didn't give it enough of a chance). On the other, I LOVE The Warriors and the first two Evil Dead flicks (I'm not really sure Army of Darkness counts as a cult classic). So I'm all for cult films, just not every single one of them.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jan 8, 2008)

[/quote]


btw: metropolis anyone?
[/quote]

Do you mean the Osamu Tezuka film?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 19, 2008)

These are cult classics indefinitely
*TV*
The Cattanooga Cats
Untalkative Bunny
The Raccoons

*Movies*
Magical Mystery Tour
Yellow Submarine
Tron
Head


----------



## Tavish (Jan 20, 2008)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show



...Enough said


----------



## Renian (Jan 21, 2008)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show is the most well known one because it's also the longest regular showing film in movie theaters. Usually it is shown in smaller local theaters with some bizarre local rituals involving the audience.

As for other Cult-Classics I happen to like:
Tron
Big Trouble in Little China
The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jan 21, 2008)

night of the living dead
2001 a space odessey
deathrace 2000
easy rider
repo man
texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## Seratuhl (Jan 22, 2008)

ALIENS is a cult classic 


Sexy xenomorphs are capable of giving me fangasms!!! XD


----------



## imnohbody (Jan 22, 2008)

Um, no, Aliens, while a damn good flick, isn't "cult". Cult films are, by and large, ones that don't have mass appeal, and generally do poorly at the box office and in mainstream press reviews.

Aliens did none of the above. Its opening weekend take was $10M, and has had worldwide box office sales of over $131M. As for critical reviews, Roger Ebert and Time Magazine (among others) praised it, the latter making the movie their cover story for the July 26, 1986 issue.


----------



## theg90 (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone up for some Airplane?  My God that movie rocks out loud!  And DON'T call me Shirley!


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 31, 2008)

Phantasam I, II, III, IV

Phanfuckingtastic. That is all I have to say.

How many movies is there where one of the protaginists is an icecream man that has a quad barrel, homeade shotgun...That is pure genius in my books.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2008)

Eraserhead!

The entire movie is just weird, not in that Silent Hill style tho but will creep you out on occasion.


----------



## amtrack88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mystery Science Theater 3000 and 2001: a space odyssey.

And maybe The Gods Must Be Crazy 1 and 2.


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 2, 2008)

The Crow
Dee Snider's Strangeland  (Captain Howdy is my homeboy)

Could American History X be considered a cult classic?


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 3, 2008)

red dwarf is a classic
people should check it out its funny as hell


----------

